# Trimming the hair in the private region.



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Haha, wow I really had no idea how to subject this thread because I did not want to make it sound in-appropriate and have us banned for it. So Marissa wanted me to ask anyone in here for some info. Ive never been bothered by this, but I guess this came to Marissa attention this morning while Dax was licking himself.

Is it alright if we trim the hair on his genital area? Or does the hair provide some sort of protection? 

Thanks again! :S


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

I wouldn't trim the hair around his bits unless your vet advises it's an issue...I'm not sure why you'd want to do it, but it does provide protection from the cold (when it comes) and some protection from rashes from the heat, grass, etc. Also helps prevent infection (keeps stuff out). This isn't the most technical answer (as I'm kinda making up the answers based on my own reasoning), perhaps there are more scientific reasons, but my two cents. 

Hope it's going well w/ Dax.
Cheers


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I think that should be up to Dax's girlfriend, not Marissa 

Really though, as far as I know, there is no reason to do it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

never noticed any hair down there. 

PS I discourage anyone from touching Sam's private areas. I don't want him to develop undesired habits, from what I read on this site, it's better to keep him intact until about 18 months. So far, so good.... :-[


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie was neutered before I adopted him. He loves a good tummy tickle, but I am always careful to avoid his private parts. He already follows me around enough already. Ha-ha-ha!! ;D


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

hahahahahaha, we had a real good giggle reading the replies. but yes, we are not nudering the dog until Dax is a over a year old... but we were just primarily concerned about trimming the hair on the tip of his penis... but if it's some thing that we should keep untouched due to hygenic purposes etc, then we'll leave it at that. i think i embarassed us on the forum, more so my gf as well. but she doesn't know that... tee-hee ;D


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

We should sticky this thread so everyone can see Marissa's puppyscaping idea


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I see the hair. That may be for drip control and hygiene. I don't think animals like to walk around dripping pee all over the place. Hair may act as protection.
Maybe use a tissue to wipe him. I never bothered, he licks himself clean anyway.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Tell Marissa, he's a dog. The baby will come latter. ???


----------



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

hahahaha this made my day. the things we think about..


----------

